

Add MapBox to iOS 7 with One Line of Code - incanus77
http://www.mapbox.com/blog/ios7-mapbox/

======
wavetwista
I'm not super experienced with Objective-C, so I'm not sure, but I think
something similar that Citymapper just released:

[https://github.com/citymapper/CMMapLauncher](https://github.com/citymapper/CMMapLauncher)

~~~
incanus77
It's not really too similar -- it's a way for devs to determine which
directions-enabled apps (Apple, Google, whatever) the user has installed and
to kick over routing requests to them. But looks like a nice, lightweight
library, too.

------
Aqua_Geek
I was glad to see Apple make the changes to MapKit necessary to make this
happen and am double glad to see MapBox taking advantage of it!

------
autodidakto
Now, if they'd only update their own iOS app! Their satellite images are
beautiful, but their app is a mess.

~~~
incanus77
Which one do you mean?

